# Baby Wood Pigeon's -What to do, need help!



## TQuinn (May 31, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am struggling to find out what to do online as I keep finding conflicting information.

I can't remember what day is was now, either Sunday or Monday. Anyway, I chopped down some conifer trees in my garden and there was a pile of branches on the floor. I didn't notice at the time but there were 2 wood pigeons in there covered by the branches. They are still small and fluffy, no feathers yet. I'll try to get a photo if needed but don't have one yet.

As they have been there for a couple of days now, should I bring them inside and try to feed and water them? I have heard conflicting info online. Some sites say to leave them for their mums to find, others say that if they have fallen from the nest the mother won't recognise them. I'm worried because there are a lot of cats around here.

Currently the chicks are both huddled together next to my patio on the floor, I can't see a nest anywhere.

I live in the UK in Berkshire.

thanks, I hope someone can help.
Tony.


----------



## TQuinn (May 31, 2017)

It's night time now so I'm going to have to leave the chicks where they are tonight and hope they are OK tomorrow. I will look around for wildlife centres tonight so I can phone them up tomorrow. I'm really worried about the little-uns now, hope they are OK.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just came in and saw this post. Please go out with a flashlight and get the babies.
You need to bring them in, and they probably haven't been fed since you cut down the tree. If they are not feathered yet, they will be very cold without a parent sitting on them to keep them warm.
A picture would help a lot to be sure of their age.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Need to go out but will be back in a bit. Please secure them in a box or something inside for the night. Do you know how to feed a pigeon? If not, let me know and I will explain when I get back. Would help if you have some baby bird formula, or even some baby cereal, the kind that doesn't have milk in it.


----------



## TQuinn (May 31, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your response.
I have brought them in now and they are in a box. They look very sluggish but did raise their heads like they wanted food before I picked them up. Luckily it has been warm weather, which is something.

I tried to take a quick picture but didn't want to use flash in case I scared them.

I don't know how to feed them. One website said porridge oats with water. Is that OK? How do I feed that?

This rescue is quite near to where I live so I'll give them a call tomorrow morning unless you know of somewhere better?
http://helpwildlife.co.uk/p0064/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You make it like a pudding. A thin pudding. And use a large syringe with the end cut off, or even a pet feeding baby bottle. Put in the formula, then cover the end with a piece of self adhesive bandage, or the finger of a rubber glove or a balloon. Hold it onto the bottle or syringe with an eleastic and cut a small hole in it that they can put their beak into. I'll go find a link of someone doing that.

Here is the link.
http://youtu.be/XwJdc1usNc8


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is how Msfreebird, another member feeds her babies:

I use a small baby bottle and cut the tip off the nipple half way down (just enough to slide their beak into). Then cut the finger off a rubber glove and slide it over the nipple. Put a cross slit at the top of the glove (kind of surrounds their beak to help with the mess)
Your going to need to cut a SMALL hole in the nipple - just enough for baby to slip his beak into. I make it a little larger as they get bigger.
"Nuzzle" his beak gently with your fingers first to teach him how to eat.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If on Facebook, try https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/ where there may be someone local to you, if the wildlife centre can't or won't help.


----------



## TQuinn (May 31, 2017)

Thank you for your help. They are now at the wildlife rescue place and they seem to think they look Ok and will feed and water them.

I'm glad I brought them indoors as it did get cooler outside last night.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for helping them.
If something like that should ever come up again, please remember the link John has given you. It could make a difference.


----------

